# I so wish I was at the beach today....anybody else?



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 4, 2016)

It's so time for me to go back to the beach...preferably one where there is very warm weather. Moving back to Louisiana from Florida and the beautiful beaches was not an easy thing to do, but I love my children and grandchildren even more than the beach...so here I am missing the beach instead of my children and grandkids.  It's a good thing I like to take a lot of pictures when I am at the beach. Anyone live on the beach?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

Lovely! Yes! I have been wanting to go to the seaside for the last 3 years and rent a beach house. Stuff keeps coming up though


----------



## Fern (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't live on the beach but it's only 10 minutes away.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 4, 2016)

This summer coming up they say that Seaside Park at the Jersey Shore will be open again and we'll be there. We got there months before Sandy washed most of it away...then there was a fire on the boardwalk. Hopefully they'll have it new and improved by summertime.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2016)

I would love to sit on the beach under an umbrella and my feet in the ocean!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 4, 2016)

It's raining today, temps dropped back down to the 70's, so I'll wait to get to the beach maybe in a couple of weeks when my schedule slows down a bit and I'm not so tired of travel to and from appointments and events I have coming up.  I wish I had half the energy I used to have, I would have spent the past few days lying around on the beach soaking up the sun as the temps had been in the 80's, but buy the time I ran errands, just too tired.


----------



## littleowl (Feb 5, 2016)

Northern Woman are swimming in there Bikini's in this weather.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

That's close enough for me Fern!  You are blessed indeed.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope you will be blessed with everything ready for the summer fureverywhere! The beach soothes my spirit so beautifully.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

littleowl said:


> Northern Woman are swimming in there Bikini's in this weather.



Well I am a Southern woman who is mature enough to know bikini's and me don't work anymore and cold weather and I don't get along to well anymore either.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

At home in Scotland we live on the sea, but the beach is rocky and the water cold.  Pretty, but not 'walk in the sand or surf barefoot' type of stuff.

This winter we are again on an island in Thailand for 3 months.  We aren't right on the beach but it is just a 5 minute walk away.

As for bikinis.  I have two and I do wear them.  No, I don't have a flat belly, but don't care.  Everybody wears bikinis here no matter what size.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> At home in Scotland we live on the sea, but the beach is rocky and the water cold.  Pretty, but not 'walk in the sand or surf barefoot' type of stuff.
> 
> This winter we are again on an island in Thailand for 3 months.  We aren't right on the beach but it is just a 5 minute walk away.
> 
> As for bikinis.  I have two and I do wear them.  No, I don't have a flat belly, but don't care.  Everybody wears bikinis here no matter what size.



 Some of us like to let it all hang out...and some of us like to let it all hang in. I'm a hang all in person even when I had the shape and tone to let it all hang out!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> Some of us like to let it all hang out...and some of us like to let it all hang in. I'm a hang all in person even when I had the shape and tone to let it all hang out!View attachment 26513




I actually find a bikini more comfy than a one piece, especially when wet and clingy.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I actually find a bikini more comfy than a one piece, especially when wet and clingy.



The few times I did try a bikini and jumping the waves...I went one way and my bikini top went another. No, don't do that anymore...but glad to hear you enjoy them. I do wear a two piece when just wanting to get a little sun on more of my skin.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> The few times I did try a bikini and jumping the waves...I went one way and my bikini top went another. No, don't do that anymore...but glad to hear you enjoy them. I do wear a two piece when just wanting to get a little sun on more of my skin.



I had a bikini in my early 40's and didn't have another until last winter.  Don't look too bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2016)

For me, the Atlantic is 15-20 minutes away. But this winter, in Florida, the weather  has been exceptionally cold and wet. I like to take our folding chairs and go to the beach and read. No swimming anymore for me. 
This weeks forecast:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2016)

Mrs L and daughter walking along the beach at Cruden bay.  It was once a popular holiday spot and is where Bram Stoker wrote 'Dracula'.  To the right of that picture is the golf links that is listed amongst the world top 100.  Usually a bit chilly for bikinis, but popular with kite surfers.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2016)

A small part of my local beach taken in December - Also very popular with kite surfers.  Again, in the days of the railway, it was a very popular beach, but now it's fairly quiet, even in summer. The beach stretches for over a mile behind where this photo was taken.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Babs,

I hope to get some decent shots today of the coastline near my apartment.  I will share them if I do  I see we are to have some sunshine again today, and it was warm enough to just wear a tshirt yesterday, so I am hoping.  Plus, not much wind predicted.  It can change fast though, so we'll see.

Your photos are lovely


----------



## Falcon (Feb 8, 2016)

Hope it's a LONGT-shirt.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2016)

LOL, it's warm out already here.  Unseasonally warm I think they call it  The coast here is like that.  Truly need layers of clothing because it can change so quickly

By the way, I just saw some of the other photos on here and they are all beautiful.  I loved the one of the ship/boat near the lighthouse  I found this online today as I was thinking of a different avatar:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2016)

I think all the lighthouses round Britain are now fully automatic.  The 'romantic' notion of the lighthouse keeper on the remote island, has passed into history.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll have some beach too please --- need some surf sand and sun, I'll even wear my outdated bathing suit --- we are just now getting pummeled with snow!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Beach yes! It is fifty two degrees f. Here, sunny, but let's go somewhere hot, with booze, and accidently party.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beach yes! It is fifty two degrees f. Here, sunny, but let's go somewhere hot, with booze, and accidently party.



Group rates for seniors flight to Jamaica! All call - boarding now!

*Phil boards with his Hawaiian shirt, cargo shorts and sandals with black socks*

Woo-woo!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Ya, mon, Jamaica,  every little thing's gonna be alright.  But skip the black socks.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

I live on an island. I grew up directly across the road from the beach. It is about ten minute drive from here to closest beach. River and lake, closer.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Cookie, I was gonna ban the socks too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Wha gwaan, gyal, de black socks be SO chucky!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

What happened to your language skills Philly?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Phil, NO black socks with the sandals, or the stewardesses are gonna get you!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2016)

Did you ever go to Sandy Hook? Years ago we always went there. The beach was so wide. Now the ocean is almost to the parking lot. So much has been washed away.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Did you ever go to Sandy Hook? Years ago we always went there. The beach was so wide. Now the ocean is almost to the parking lot. So much has been washed away.




Ruth, I lived out by the Jersey shore for years,  I've been to Sandy Hook, but mostly spent time at, Belmar, Bradley and Long Branch beaches in the late 80's to 90's. Loved the area some of my best memories are back at the shore area.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Phil, NO black socks with the sandals, or the stewardesses are gonna get you!



Man, everyone is so upset at the black socks ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's some shots I got today.  High tide so couldn't see much beach, but it was warm out, so warm I wished I'd worn a lot less, LOL!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Gorgeous place Denise and nice shots -- lucky you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

Lovely Denise!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

A beach here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2016)

Such beautiful photos.. Here in Jersey we expect another round of snow.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 10, 2016)

Great pictures Denise! Thanks for sharing them with us. What a blessing your new home must be to you. I know it will take some time to feel like home...but just enjoy the beauty surrounding you while you are settling in and please keep sharing it with us.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh to be lying in that hammock right now!


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 10, 2016)

How beautiful and uncrowded your beach is Ameriscott! That is just my kind of beach. It must be wonderful to be living over there. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> How beautiful and uncrowded your beach is Ameriscott! That is just my kind of beach. It must be wonderful to be living over there. :love_heart:



It's wonderful to spend the winter here.  But home is gorgeous as well, just not nearly as warm!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2016)

Our favorite little beach, for relaxing and reading, just a couple miles from our house. It's called Castaway Park.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

Lovely, Pappy!


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 10, 2016)

That beach looks totally relaxing Pappy. Can you fish there?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> That beach looks totally relaxing Pappy. Can you fish there?



Yes indeed....


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 10, 2016)

What kind of fish have you caught there? And do you eat what you catch, or are you a catch and release person?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Yes indeed....



Oh Pappy, this is lovely!  It must be wonderful to live in a tropical climate I can see why so many folks go for it when they retire, or maybe live there all their lives denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2016)

I wanted to post this, little video I shot yesterday.  It was fun to make, and my first try at video on my phone  Sorry about the "shakey" parts, lol  It wasn't sunny so looks pretty black and white.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> What kind of fish have you caught there? And do you eat what you catch, or are you a catch and release person?



I don't fish anymore, but when I use to, catch and release only.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2016)

Denise, video didn't work. 

Pappy, nice pier.  

At dinner yesterday next to a beach:


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I wanted to post this, little video I shot yesterday.  It was fun to make, and my first try at video on my phone  Sorry about the "shakey" parts, lol  It wasn't sunny so looks pretty black and white.



i liked your video, Denise. . Worked for me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2016)

Denise, worked for me on second try!  Nice!  Do you live very close to the coast?  Close enough to hear the waves?


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 11, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I don't fish anymore, but when I use to, catch and release only.



There seems to be a lot of catch and release fishermen and women. I like to fish and eat what I catch if it's the edible species and have often told our friends of the catch and release type to catch and release them to us since we don't go fishing half as much as I would like to. 
I love to hear those fishing stories too. Even have one to tell myself. That "beauty" I'm holding up I caught with my last piece of turkey bacon in a canal in St. Pete's, Florida. And I have the witnesses to prove it too.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice view to whet the appetite Ameriscot...and the beer looks good too.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2016)

I live about 7 blocks, although I have to go out of the way to get there.  Some streets near me don't go through, etc.  No, I can't hear the waves from where I live  Sorry bout the vid, I forgot to publish it on youtube.  You can upload a vid, but then you have to hit publish, which I didn't  I could view it because I'm registered, so didn't realize you guys couldn't.

I like your photo Babs!!  I like seeing "real" faces because it makes it more personal, for me.  Or I feel closer to the person


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> There seems to be a lot of catch and release fishermen and women. I like to fish and eat what I catch if it's the edible species and have often told our friends of the catch and release type to catch and release them to us since we don't go fishing half as much as I would like to.
> View attachment 26758I love to hear those fishing stories too. Even have one to tell myself. That "beauty" I'm holding up I caught with my last piece of turkey bacon in a canal in St. Pete's, Florida. And I have the witnesses to prove it too.



Love this shot!!  And what a great, big fish you caught!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

The wind chill today is 19 degrees, time for a nice beach making sand castles and drinking fruity stuff






I might live at the Jersey shore eventually but no more tropical climates for me. I get sunburn opening the refrigerator door...was always very fair. But I would love some warmth today.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2016)

It's 11F here this morning.

Yeah, I could use a beach right about now.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

Okay, you make the sharks and I'll do the rest...oh and pass that margarita pitcher


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Okay, you make the sharks and I'll do the rest...oh and pass that margarita pitcher



One shark, coming up!

His name is Edgar ... he likes crab.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2016)

Why I don't go to the beach anymore.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

Some folks just deserve to get harpooned...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> Nice view to whet the appetite Ameriscot...and the beer looks good too.



The food here is amazing.  You'd never find dishes like these in a UK or US Thai restaurant. Nice to wash it down with a cold beer as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> There seems to be a lot of catch and release fishermen and women. I like to fish and eat what I catch if it's the edible species and have often told our friends of the catch and release type to catch and release them to us since we don't go fishing half as much as I would like to.
> View attachment 26758I love to hear those fishing stories too. Even have one to tell myself. That "beauty" I'm holding up I caught with my last piece of turkey bacon in a canal in St. Pete's, Florida. And I have the witnesses to prove it too.



Nice shot!  We've had a few holidays midwinter in Bonita Springs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I live about 7 blocks, although I have to go out of the way to get there.  Some streets near me don't go through, etc.  No, I can't hear the waves from where I live  Sorry bout the vid, I forgot to publish it on youtube.  You can upload a vid, but then you have to hit publish, which I didn't  I could view it because I'm registered, so didn't realize you guys couldn't.
> 
> I like your photo Babs!!  I like seeing "real" faces because it makes it more personal, for me.  Or I feel closer to the person



Your pics make me want to get hubby out there.  I haven't been to Cali since 1997.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2016)

I am enjoying the snow falling and never go to the beach anyway. lol, I might get harpooned there!


----------

